# humming birds



## fog107 (Oct 31, 2014)

irons area lake county first hummer at the feeder today


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

I saw my first hummer yesterday around 11:30am, saginaw county


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm going to put a couple out today with better weather coming this week.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Wife asked me yesterday if the hummers were back yet this year. I said, Let's get the feeders out and see. Didn't take long to get them coming in.


----------

